

The manhunt for Yasin Bhatkal - Sharma
http://www.openthemagazine.com/article/nation/thankless-india?%40Openthemag

======
junto
Weird to imagine that these antiterrorism officers are having to fund their
operations out of their own pocket.

~~~
fillskills
My mom works with police teams in India. From what I hear from her, out of
pocket expenses is the norm. Not too surprising there. What's surprising is
that the officers risked their careers and lives to nab a wanted man outside
of the borders and had great success. These guys should be the media's darling
now. Hopefully earning them more money and respect

